# 2/11/18 Alum Creek Lake Pics



## Alwayskunked (Mar 26, 2017)

So I apologize— I don’t have any. But if you do, could you put ‘em up here?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alwayskunked said:


> So I apologize— I don’t have any. But if you do, could you put ‘em up here?


Pictures of what?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

See, I quit taking selfies and look what happens


----------



## Alwayskunked (Mar 26, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Pictures of what?


Of the ice.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

I was out there Sunday. The southern third still has ice. Didn’t look up north.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Question about that picture. That looks like a dock extending out onto the ice. Did they leave one dock in over the winter?


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

If I’m not mistaken that is just the concrete dock that the floating docks attach.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

They left a floating dock in. 

It’s not concrete.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting, didn't know they left a dock in.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

That’s great. I didn’t realize they left us one dock to use. This means you can launch year round solo. I’m going to drive over and take a look myself


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Alum Creek Reservoir is ice free.


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

South galena ramp bay open I seen open lake was


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is south galena ramp open


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes. Whole lake is open. I spent the day on the lake yesterday. In the morning the lake was about 50% ice covered. By 4 PM, over 90% of the ice was gone. Now there is just a little in some coves that are shaded and protected from the wind. South of Cheshire the water temperature was 38 degrees. North of 36, water temperature was 43 degrees.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

They left one dock in this year but it's not as long. Still enough to launch.


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for reply dont really get by there much during week what was water like south pool is it muddy like north end


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

Water was chocolate milk north of 36. Between 36 and Cheshire the water was murky -- maybe 6” visibility. South of Cheshire there were places that were murky and others that had 2-3’ of visibility. The windward shores were very murky. Generally, the further south the clearer the water. 

I fished from noon to sunset with no luck. Still good to be on the water working the kinks out.


----------

